# Spectrum Theatre Ensemble presents One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest



## David Drake (Aug 16, 2019)

There's no Theatre subforum so I'm putting this shameless plug here.

Anyone in the Southern New England area is invited to come see me in my company's neurodiverse production of One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest, playing Thursday-Saturday throughout August.

Here is the website where you can learn more about our company and includes links to buy tickets: www.stensemble.org: Spectrum Theatre Ensemble


----------



## David Drake (Aug 30, 2019)

Only two more shows, Friday and Saturday. First and final Bump.


----------



## Simo (Aug 30, 2019)

If only I had a way I'd be there...among the best films ever and would love to see it as a play.

Hope it's a huge success!


----------



## David Drake (Aug 30, 2019)

It's been about as successful as a small struggling startup independant theatre company can hope: modestly good turnout and some fairly rave reviews.

www.broadwayworld.com: BWW Review: Vivid, stylish ONE FLEW OVER THE CUCKOO'S NEST at Spectrum Theatre Ensemble


----------

